# Looking for white label coffee suppliers



## jmn

I have a side project for which I need a company that can supply a wide range of retail ready coffee packaged with our logo and details printed on.

Can anyone help?


----------



## coffeeman

Masteroasthttp://www.masteroast.co.uk/ is the name that springs to mind for me - I believe they are fairly reputable but I've not dealt with them

I think that there is a company called Gala based in tonbridge wells that also do the same but I'm not 100% sure


----------



## Glenn

Hi JMN

What sort of quantities?

I can put you in touch with a few roasters directly but the volume will direct me towards those who will meet your needs


----------



## jmn

Glenn said:


> Hi JMN
> 
> What sort of quantities?
> 
> I can put you in touch with a few roasters directly but the volume will direct me towards those who will meet your needs


Hi Glenn

I have just sent you a PM which should explain all. generally speaking I'm looking for small quanities to begin with and building up from there.


----------



## coffeebean

I am a small independent roaster - generally deal in quite small quantities - and have no problem providing white label! What sort of quantity were you thinking?


----------



## billy

jmn said:


> I have a side project for which I need a company that can supply a wide range of retail ready coffee packaged with our logo and details printed on.
> 
> Can anyone help?


Hi jmn,

Did you have any luck finding a supplier? I'm in a similar situation looking for white label coffee suppliers.

Thnks,

Billy


----------



## coffeebean

I can supply any of this coffee white label http://www.thecoffeebean-vanandroaster.co.uk/Fresh-Coffee.html

You can either supply labels yourself or supply artwork so I can do labels for you.

Andy


----------



## MGPB1936

Hello,

We are a coffee roastery in the Midlands and would be very happy to make an alliance....our prices are VERY reasonable!!


----------



## jasion

MGPB1936 said:


> Hello,
> 
> We are a coffee roastery in the Midlands and would be very happy to make an alliance....our prices are VERY reasonable!!


So far i found a supplier that offers 3.40Euro per kilo. (100kg minimum order) I got my packaging sorted out at 600Euro for 1000 bags.

Anyone can give me a better offer?


----------



## CoffeeT

Hi Jasion,

I have been looking for a supplier for a quite a while but haven´t found anyone that could match that price... Are you able to share information about the supplier you found?

You can send it in a PM

Kind Regards,

CoffeeT


----------

